# GA16DE Engine Mount



## Hypernova (Jun 17, 2018)

I recently bought the engine mount for my 98 Nissan Sentra GXE with Ga16de engine. However I googled everywhere but I couldn't find any guide how to replace the mount. If anyone has experiences replacing the mount, any guide/advises would be highly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Which engine mount? The one at the front of the engine to the passenger side of the engine compartment? Or, one of the mounts on the crossmember?


----------



## Hypernova (Jun 17, 2018)

I bought all 3 engine mounts. I did locate one of them near the coolant reservoir which is cracked. I suspect the other 2 is worn as well. The only diagram I got is the attachment I got.


----------

